

Reddit question: postgresql to mysql? - rjett

I'm trying to use the newly open-source reddit for a forum on my site. Reddit uses PostgreSQL, but I use site5 for hosting and they don't have support for PostgreSQL. Will MySQL databases work in  place of PostgreSQL? If not, are there any options I have besides switching to a different host? I tried asking this question on the google group for reddit developers, but there is hardly any activity there.
======
noodle
odds are, if you don't have the flexibility to use/install postgres, you won't
be able to deploy the reddit code anyway. you've got to install and make use
of a lot of different things you don't get to touch on standard shared hosting

admittedly, i've not looked enough into the db structure, but based on the
playing i've done with the code, no. you're stuck on postgres.

<http://slicehost.com>

------
prakash
why don't you use slinkset instead?

